# Cutting 45.2 lbs. of unsprung weight...



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I will give a thumbs up for the RGR's durability. I had about 10kmi on my 19's when I took them off for the Winter and my 4500lb F10 didn't knock them the least bit out of round. :thumbup:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

dunderhi said:


> I will give a thumbs up for the RGR's durability. I had about 10kmi on my 19's when I took them off for the Winter and my 4500lb F10 didn't knock them the least bit out of round. :thumbup:


Is that your 335d in Tasman Metallic Green. What colour of RGR wheels did you choose for it? I own a 335d with the same colour and can't decide on a colour for rims, mainly because of how neutral the colour is...lol


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

GreekboyD said:


> Is that your 335d in Tasman Metallic Green. What colour of RGR wheels did you choose for it? I own a 335d with the same colour and can't decide on a colour for rims, mainly because of how neutral the colour is...lol


Yes, it's Tasmin Green and my RGRs at silver. I had thought Tirerack called them bright silver, but when I took them to a wheel shop to have a couple scratches removed, the tech said the color was hyper-silver.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great wheels its a shame I got the VMR 710 19" I have hit another freaking pot hole and bent one the rims AGAIN, I am considering STRONGLY in going to 18" with the same VMR 710 or similar style which btw look great on my car anyway. Any thoughts amigos?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Axel61 said:


> Great wheels its a shame I got the VMR 710 19" I have hit another freaking pot hole and bent one the rims AGAIN, I am considering STRONGLY in going to 18" with the same VMR 710 or similar style which btw look great on my car anyway. Any thoughts amigos?


How about the darker VB3 Gunmetal rims?










Personally, I think something darker than your current wheel colour gives your car a more aggressive look.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Greek, those wheels go very well with the dark blue and tinted windows. I like the combo!:thumbup:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

So I put down $1000 today on BBS RGR wheels in Diamond Black. (18X8.5 and 18X9.5) Totally loved the wheels when I saw them in person and had to pull the trigger.

Looking to put them on in early April.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

dunderhi said:


> Congrats!


Thanks dude. You also have 18" RGR wheels on your D as well. What wheel and tire sizes, offsets are you running?


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I have the same width rims as you and I kept the stock tire size. I don't remember the offset, but since I'm about a thousand miles away from my D right now I can't check.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

dunderhi said:


> I have the same width rims as you and I kept the stock tire size. I don't remember the offset, but since I'm about a thousand miles away from my D right now I can't check.


In terms of the offset I believe mine are +38 in the front and +33 in the rear. As for rubber, I'm going to put 235/40/18 in the front and 265/35/18 in the rear.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

40 is pretty tall for the rear, unless you want to deliberately under turn the driveline.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice catch dude. I made a typo and it should be 265/35/18 on the rear.

Thanks.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I like the semi-top fuel dragster look on my Charger, with 295/60-15's in back, but you want that nice, sleek, level stance with 35's. 

Cheers,
D


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

DnA Diesel said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like the semi-top fuel dragster look on my Charger, with 295/60-15's in back, but you want that nice, sleek, level stance with 35's.
> 
> Cheers,
> D


:rofl: I miss that look from back in the day.

What do you think about the offsets? Some say I might need spacers up front for a more flush look? Is there any cons about spacers and how would this affect me when I put my 17" OEM wheels on for the winter?


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

I think you should be okay, both front and rear with the offsets. Closest clearance will like be between inside of rear tire and strut. If anything, you could probably use a 5mm spacer on the rear, which will keep the inner tire's edge at the same position as the stock 255s to ensure clearance with the strut. That will, however, push the tire's outer edge 10mm further out...that should still be okay, but it'll be getting close to flush...maybe not hellaflush, but flush. Should all look good, Greek! 

Cheers,
D.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Update:

Think I might go with the CF/Silver BBS center caps over the black/gold ones that come with the RGR wheels:










My car is in Tasman Metallic Green, carbon fiber grill, matte black trim, and charcoal side markers so I feel the gold will look out of place.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

GreekboyD said:


> Update:
> 
> Think I might go with the CF/Silver BBS center caps over the black/gold ones that come with the RGR wheels:
> 
> My car is in Tasman Metallic Green, carbon fiber grill, matte black trim, and charcoal side markers so I feel the gold will look out of place.


They will look good. I went with black/silver on my 5 and black/gold on my 3.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

Hope you're all doing well. I'm going to be putting my rims on for April 14th and I'll go over my specs again as a refresher.

Front wheels @ 18X8.5 with tires @ 235/40/18.
Rear wheels @ 18X9.5 with tires @ 265/35/18.

Do you guys think I'll have to lower my car at all or will the larger wheel minus the smaller sidewalls equate to a similar look of my current square set-up of 225/45/17?

Thanks.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I think it would look good without lowering. My 335d in my sigpic has 18" wheels and no lowering.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

dunderhi said:


> I think it would look good without lowering. My 335d in my sigpic has 18" wheels and no lowering.


Hmmm...so you are running 225/45/18 all around? I'll have 265/35/18 on the rear and 235/40/18 on the front.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I have the following:

Front wheels @ 18X8.5 with tires @ 225/40/18.
Rear wheels @ 18X9.0 with tires @ 255/35/18.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

dunderhi said:


> I have the following:
> 
> Front wheels @ 18X8.5 with tires @ 225/40/18.
> Rear wheels @ 18X9.0 with tires @ 255/35/18.


Ah, so your car came with 18s while mine came with 17s. My stock tires were 225/45/17. I will need a drop for sure if our cars came with different suspensions.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Just food for thought, but I would recommend at least plus 35 up front. I am at plus 30 with 5mm spacer on 19's lowered and the wheel sits pretty flush.

This pic was taken before I added 3mm spacers to the rear to make it ET32. Fronts are et 30 w/5mm spacer. I just bought 5mm spacers for the rear to swap out the 3mm spacers. 

If once you get wheels on and you think you might want to push the front or back some more I will give you a real good deal on a set of like new recently installed 3mm spacers.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

cssnms said:


> Just food for thought, but I would recommend at least plus 35 up front. I am at plus 30 with 5mm spacer on 19's lowered and the wheel sits pretty flush.
> 
> This pic was taken before I added 3mm spacers to the rear to make it ET32. Fronts are et 30 w/5mm spacer. I just bought 5mm spacers for the rear to swap out the 3mm spacers.
> 
> If once you get wheels on and you think you might want to push the front or back some more I will give you a real good deal on a set of like new recently installed 3mm spacers.


Sounds good dude. I got the BBS RGR wheels in 18X8.5 in the front and 18X9.5 in the rear. I think (not 100%) that the offset was +38 in the front and +33 in the rear.


----------

